# V60 02 Max ml?



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Hi all,

I have a v60 02 on the way and looking forward to getting started. Between Mrs Rapid and I, we have small 4 cups between us in the morning, around 700ml ish in total. I'm wondering if it's possible to do the lot in one brew without hurting quality, in the 02 size? Or if it's best to just do 2 separate brews? We down them pretty quickly so I'm not bothered about temperature. The carafe says it's 600ml but it will take 700. I would adjust ratios etc.

Sorry, I know it's a noob question but I figure it's best not to attempt something that just won't work well rather than potentially persisting with something that will never get great results. I wasn't sure if the v60 method has a bottom out, so to speak in terms of a max volume for good results.


----------



## salty (Mar 7, 2017)

Personally, I think 500g of water is the max brew size I'd do in an O2 V60.

If you do the Scott Rao V60 single pour method - just google it for a very helpful video - 22g of coffee to 365g of water will fill the V60 in a single pour and produce your 2 small cups in around 4 minutes start to finish. I'd be going for that and making another brew when you're ready.

Enjoy your V60 journey 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

salty said:


> Personally, I think 500g of water is the max brew size I'd do in an O2 V60.
> 
> If you do the Scott Rao V60 single pour method - just google it for a very helpful video - 22g of coffee to 365g of water will fill the V60 in a single pour and produce your 2 small cups in around 4 minutes start to finish. I'd be going for that and making another brew when you're ready.
> 
> ...


 Thanks. I'm going with the Hoff method. Maybe I'll start with just doing a smaller dose, twice.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I do 300ml in an 01 for roughly 265ml output. I'd imagine you could do 600ml in an 02.

Sounds like you want around 350ml output per brew, so around 400ml of water which is easily done in an 02.

I'd recommend making two smaller brews separately as you need them rather than one big one.

I guess it will cost you a filter but I'd say that the consensus is that larger brew sizes tend to be trickier to be consistent with. Saying that I've never tried to make 700ml brews.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Usually you say 300g pr cup, so at 2cup max out at approximately 600g. However max capacity really depends on brewing technique. With multiple pouring you can increases the volume capacity of the brewer quite substantially. A single pouring regime depends on how steady and slow your able to pour, if you only pour 2-5g/sec you should be able to get 600g in it, faster than that and you might run into problems, in general you shouldn't pour faster with most kettles than 8g/s, but that is mostly only a good idea with split pours, so keep it at 5g/s or slower at a hight where it's just below the point where it starts spluttering.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

That's good insight guys, thanks.


----------

